# How many is too many?



## redhead2000 (Mar 31, 2007)

What is the highest number of backups you've ever purchased? 

This is so embarassing, but I have 5 (yes, 5) Corps de Ballet lipglosses b/c it is my HG!

:eek2:


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 31, 2007)

I only have a high number of mascara back-ups....3 CG Volume Exacts. I really like the Maybelline Define-A-Lash, too.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought three of my fav eye cream when it was being discontinued...I would have bought more, but I figured they would have gone bad before I could use them up.


----------



## Gisselle (Mar 31, 2007)

3 rocking chicks--i love them all


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 31, 2007)

I hardly ever do back ups. I figure there's always going to be something else released that may be similar to what I got. BUT... if I absolutely have to and love the product... the max I get is 1 backup. Hahaha call me cheap...


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 1, 2007)

I have 2 backups for Pettitcoat, 2 of Pearl Blossom beauty powder, 1 of Glissade, 1 of Don't be shy. I think that's it!


----------



## Kristen (Apr 1, 2007)

3 of Show Coral chromeglass.. the only backup's i've ever gotten


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 1, 2007)

usually I would buy 1 for a backup. I've yet to completely finish a single item, lol! I have couple backups each of shimpagne & glissade MSFs though.


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2007)

If there's something I really, _really _like, I'll buy a second unit of it.

It's got to be pretty damn special, though.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Apr 1, 2007)

I have 6 DeMenthe & 7 Brill. I just love those colors.
Other than that, I only have a few backups. 
Belle Azure - 2 backups
Porcelain Pink - 1 backups
Lightscapade - 3 backups
Playful - 1 backup
Springtime Skipper - 1 backup

Non-MAC - 
Juicy Tubes - Caribe & Pinkadelic -  like 10 backups each (only came in the mini JT packaging)

I know I have more backups - can't think of anything else right now.

So an answer to your question - No, 5 backups of one product isn't too many.


----------



## Holly (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont have backups, because it takes me so long to finish stuff anyways. Personally I like spending my other money on new stuff


----------



## divaster (Apr 1, 2007)

I have 4 b/u of Shimpagne. When I first got it (first time it was re-released, not this last time) I was using it all the time. Now I'm still on that first one and I hardly ever use it. haha. Now I won't buy so many backups of anything, because I just have to remember that I always move on to different products. I did get 2 b/u of Moth Broth though, and I still loving that!!


----------



## Taj (Apr 1, 2007)

I just bought 2 bottles of cleansing oil (if that counts) b/c there was a package sale (30% off) and they won't go bad.


----------



## Katura (Apr 1, 2007)

I've never bought a backup...I figure theres always going to be something new to try out


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 1, 2007)

I tend to only have more than one backup in mascara, cos I buy it when I see it on sale.  Otherwise, I have a  few eyeshadows and lipsticks in singular backup.  I figure I can always swap or ebay them if I wasn't keen on them in the future.

I might buy a second backup of Moth Brown, but then, I'm not using it much as I was (although, I think that may be due to the season - I think it will be ultra hot again this fall).  If I could have an unlimited number of Casanova backups, I would.  That is my ultimate all time favorite red.   I've managed to get one backup of that.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have two Intoxicate pan e/s...it's my favorite shadow to use as a liner.  Ihave one for my use and one for my kit.  Other than that, I don't buy backups...nothing has ever been that special to me.  Besides, I like to try new things!


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_ I figure there's always going to be something else released that may be similar to what I got._

 
If you only knew how true this is...


----------



## Dianora (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm with everyone who hasn't bought backups. I can't see myself ever using up the original purchase, and there's always new things that are similar or re-promotes.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Apr 1, 2007)

I've got 6 backups of Sunsparked Pearl BP.  

Once I got about halfway done with the first one, I knew I needed to get more, and quick.  I got three at my local Pro Store, they always gets lots of stock, I bought all they had.  I got another 3 through swapping.  

I just love it.  If MAC releases it again, great, but if they don't, I won't have to worry about it for at least 6 years, I figure.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't bought a back up yet - was very tempted with Moth Brown but like everyone said there's always repromotes or something else coming up and to be honest I think my backup would go bad before I get to them!


----------



## loveinexcess (Apr 2, 2007)

I have backups of:

Moth Brown
Petticoat


I hardly ever make it through most of my stuff before I get tired of it!


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 2, 2007)

Usually I have 2 of something if I really love it because I change my mind often but my HG lippie, Flamboyance from Snowgirl back in 2001, I have had 6 tubes at a time because I have to snatch them up whenever I see one (which isn't often). I still have 3 left.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't buy back ups. Once I am done with a product I try something else. I don't have enough moolah for back ups. T_T


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 2, 2007)

I have to admit that purchasing backups has not been a great idea because I never finish anything (for the exception of Poetic License l/g); so I have to try to sell some of them.

I have a backup of

Fashion Pack l/g 
Elegant Peach l/g 
Tiger Tiger l/s 
Peachiness/Blushbaby Blush 
Min. Skinfinish Medium 
Ingenue Blue e/s 
Wishful e/s 
Steep e/s 
& 3 of Poetic License l/g


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 2, 2007)

I have:

prep & prime eye 
2 Zoom lash mascaras
moth brown
msf in medium
mineralize satinfinish foundation


----------



## princess (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't get backups. Most of the time I will be bored of it before I can finish the product.


----------



## Dianora (Apr 2, 2007)

I think I appreciate MAC's constantly-rotating LE stuff...it keeps my collection fresh, so I don't end up like my mother who has worn the same bright pink lipstick for the last 20 years...


----------



## AriannaErin (Apr 3, 2007)

I've never bought a back up until recently. But now I have 2 back ups of Razzledazzler l/s because I adore it and am almost finished my first tube already. I also have a back up of orange twink glimmershimmer, but it's because I'm almost finished my first and thought I'd grab it again when it came out with Raquel.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Apr 3, 2007)

No back ups for me, thanks! MAC is always coming out with something new and awesome to try. Plus, I'd rather buy a couple different things then a bunch of the same thing...it's just more fun, haha! Although I'm seriously contemplating (a BIG thing for me, the back up-less queen!) getting a second Polish Me Pink lip varnish. It's DEFINITELY and COMPLETELY an HG for me!


----------



## tracie (Apr 3, 2007)

At the height of my MAC obsession I had 3 shimpagnes..and then when I needed cash I sold off my two backups along with the other MSFs I really didn't use (SR and Petticoat).  I have had backups of sweetie cake l/g, all woman l/g, and phosphorelle l/g..I consider those to be my fav glosses, so I don't regret it.  I did end up buying another shimpagne last summer, too.  I slightly regret it because I barely use my old one anymore.


----------



## msmack (Apr 3, 2007)

only one... my love... goldenaire!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 3, 2007)

I as of now have no backups of anything. I think to myself that I see products I really like, but then i know and that i never finish anything. I just have way too much! (and yet not enough, hehe)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 4, 2007)

I have backups of Whistle and Moth Brown e/s from Barbie.  I am debating a back up of Don't be Shy blush since I use it at least 5 times a week. The only other thing in my stash that I feel is backup worthy is Graphic Brown fluidline.  I don't have an extra, but I use that almost everyday too.  I am hoping by the time I run out, they will have made it permanent! LOL!


----------



## pixi (Apr 9, 2007)

i only have a backup of sweet &shy glimmershimmer. i think i was scared it would run out so i bought another on ebay. now i tend to use lightscapade instead so i feel a bit silly!

i might get back ups of the best c-shock e/s because they might go on to sell for loads. i dunno.


----------



## Glow (Apr 9, 2007)

None for me. Im kicking myself for not getting a lovebud backup though, I LOVE IT.
Paradisco is close enough though. So I may go buy two of those.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 9, 2007)

i guess im on the same boat as girls who hardly purchase backups, but i admit im a total sucker for backups on eye liner in graph black. but as far as color cosmetics i love trying new stuff


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Avon did these LE 3-in-1 sticks for the summer a few years ago, and one of the colors was Sunny (gold). Well, I loved it so much that I bought out the Avon cart (about 5 tubes) at my mall and then later on that summer, ordered another 5 or so tubes from Avon's clearance catalog.  I still love it to this day & have about 6 or 7 of them left.  How many is too many?  Ha-ha, I'm still searching for the answer to that question!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 12, 2007)

I have 1 backup of Rocking Chick
1 backup of Crystal Rose l/g
and 5 backups of Malibu Barbie!!  

Can you tell I really LOVE pink lipgloss and lipstick?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They were all LE, so I stocked up.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have backups of a few really special eyeshadows, pigments, and lipsticks, but only one backup of each product.
I don't wear makeup every day, and MAC products tend to go so far, that I feel secure just buying one backup.
I don't blame you a _bit_ for buying multiples of something you love, unless you used your insulin money, or mugged a little old lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As long as you've got the funds and the storage space, I don't see why you shouldn't buy multiples.
If you get tired of them, or MAC comes out with something you like even better, you can always sell them, or swap or give them away.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_ 5 backups of Malibu Barbie!!  

Can you tell I really LOVE pink lipgloss and lipstick?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They were all LE, so I stocked up._

 
I have two of Rocking Chick, and one of Malibu Barbie. I kind of wish I'd backed up MB, because it became hard to find very quickly!
P.S. I love pink lipcolors, too, the brighter, the better.


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

i don't do backups.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Apr 12, 2007)

I only have back ups of 2 lip glasses/lustres - explicit and instant gold.  I only have those because once when I did Back to Mac, i couldn't think of anyting that i wanted!


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't bought backups for anything because 1. It takes me a while to finish off a product and 2. I usually try new things.
The only product that I *considered *getting a backup for was Stroke Of Lust l/s from Lure, which I'm 3/4 done and now I'm looking for different or better shades.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 14, 2007)

ive never thought about backups lol
till now!
sounds like a plan
xx


----------



## redhead2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_I have 6 DeMenthe & 7 Brill. I just love those colors.
Other than that, I only have a few backups. 
Belle Azure - 2 backups
Porcelain Pink - 1 backups
Lightscapade - 3 backups
Playful - 1 backup
Springtime Skipper - 1 backup

Non-MAC - 
Juicy Tubes - Caribe & Pinkadelic -  like 10 backups each (only came in the mini JT packaging)

I know I have more backups - can't think of anything else right now.

So an answer to your question - No, 5 backups of one product isn't too many. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
I don't feel so bad anymore! LOL!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_ive never thought about backups lol
till now!
sounds like a plan
xx_

 
In less delicate terms, the practice is called "hoarding."
Maybe I'm over-analysing it, but I think my tendency to buy backups is a function of my own insecurity. "What if this beautiful thing is not there when I need/want it?" :eek2: 
Given the size/pigmentation of the typical MAC product, if you have two of an item, you're not likely to ever, ever run out.

The rational part of my brain, the part that has a college degree, tells me that if I have _*one*_ of a MAC item, I'm not likely to ever, ever run out.
I ignore it.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 14, 2007)

3 shy angel blush
2 pearl blossom (barbie , 1 not for personal use but for collection)


----------



## rocking chick (May 15, 2007)

I love Rocking Chick so much that I got 8 backups (yes.. 8, think I must be crazy)

Pearl blossom - 2 backups

Playful - 1 backup

**Obsessed with Barbie loves MAC**


----------



## rosquared (May 15, 2007)

i only have 1 extra moth brown.  even if i never use it, someone else will and i can always swap it!


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 15, 2007)

Every backup I've bought I've either sold or swapped away, because I never finish anything.  I just don't buy backups anymore.


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2007)

I have two backups of Mothbrown.  Looking for another one because I am almost finished with the first one.  This is my HG eyeshadow.  I love it.  I would never get a backup of l/g because I love all pinks and golds.  

I think the only other e/s i was thinking of getting a backup is Moonflower.  I love this e/s.


----------



## Kiseki (May 15, 2007)

I usually have backups of mascara and lipgloss, but only one backup. I'm addicted to novelty, so I might grow bored with it.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 16, 2007)

Too many? Hmm depends on what it is,.. I had 5 backups of Flash of Flesh and have used them ALL! And now I wanna cry,.. I doubt 20 could have been enough of that color (prays for repromote).

Otherwise I have backups of:

D'Bohemia - 1
Lovebud -1
Say Yeah - 1
In living pink - 1 (holding this for a friend)
Lily white pig -1
Reflects Gold - 1
Shell pearl BP - 1
Lightscapade -1
Glissade -1
Coral Grade - 1 
Pinkulair - 1
Goldenair - 1
Nightsky -1  (About to use, this almost out of original)
Pinkcraft - 1

I used to have backups of Petticoat (I am using it now) and Tahitian Sand (also using it now). I do tend to go through things.


----------



## pinksugah (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_I have 2 backups for Pettitcoat, 2 of Pearl Blossom beauty powder, 1 of Glissade, 1 of Don't be shy. I think that's it!_

 
I'm so jealous... I really regret not buying petticoat backups plus mine was the last one at my counter


----------



## cno64 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Too many? Hmm depends on what it is,.. I had 5 backups of Flash of Flesh and have used them ALL! And now I wanna cry,.. I doubt 20 could have been enough of that color (prays for repromote).


._

 
Now that* IS* impressive!
When I really looove an item, I'll buy one backup, and feel like I'm set for life.
I don't wear makeup every day, though.
My feeling about multiple backups is, If you can afford it, go for it!


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 17, 2007)

I have to say that considering that MAC is always coming out with new colors, i dont find it very useful or economical to get back ups. But yeah  i guess is i ever fell in love with something head over heels then i would go ahead and get one or two backups assuming its a LE item.


----------



## cno64 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badtzmaru74* 

 
_I have to say that considering that MAC is always coming out with new colors, i dont find it very useful or economical to get back ups. But yeah  i guess is i ever fell in love with something head over heels then i would go ahead and get one or two backups assuming its a LE item._

 
MAC seems to make things so complicated, with their limited edition collections(which you _know_ will be gone before long) and their penchant for abruptly discontinuing a "permanent" item. I've backed up a few of my very favorite "permanent" lipsticks, for fear that they'd go the way of "Moxie" and "Powerhouse."
Wouldn't it be so simple if you could just think, "I'm getting low on Rocking Chick/Flash of Flesh/Petticoat," then trot to the MAC store or go to the website and buy another?


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 17, 2007)

My strategy is to buy backups of things that I know I will repurchase, hence I dont actually have to go buy it or afraid I'll run out. Also, when I have a little extra cash I stock up. 
I have backups of my HGs:
1 CCB in Fawntastic
1 Teddy e/l
1 Ornamental l/g
1 L'oreal Carbon Black mascara
1 Amber Lights e/s
I am considering backups of these items that I've recently fallen in love with:
Wonderstruck l/g and Fab blush, which is a PITA to find!


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

I have backups of MSFs since I love them soooo muchhh!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 19, 2007)

I have 2 b/u of Trax, Bronze & Amber lights bcos they're my faves
1 of Shooting Star MSF and 2 of Pinkarat l/g.

I like to get back ups of my fav things because I'm scared i'll lose them!!!!!!(which I have done before) eeeek!


----------



## rose4421 (May 19, 2007)

I have 2 backups of Pixel paint and 1 of Orchidazzle lipstick.


----------



## baby_love (May 20, 2007)

love bud I bought 2 of, overgrown 2, Waternymph 2, Aquavert 1, Pompous Blue 1, Peppier 1, 2 each of peacocked and nightsky softsparkle eye pencils....oh and 1 in living pink eyeshadows.

I sold most of them haha, I only kept the ones I have and a backup each of lovebud, overgrown and waternymph!  I find it sort of stupid to have backups now taht I have SO much makeup that I don't use!  it's stupid for me, but I completely understand why others do it!  I mean, my HG eyeshadows are all permanent and that's not worth stocking up on because  I can go to the store and get them at any time.


----------



## talk2mesun (May 20, 2007)

my mom has bought like 5 pink maribus, her hG lipcolor

i bought two total lucky greens and two total pollens.


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

I only have one backup in Shroom, one backup on refined golden bronzer, and one backup in creamola cream lip liner. I use all three of  them on an everyday basis.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 2, 2007)

I wish i would have gotten back ups of all softsparkle pencils...they go sooo fast with all the sharpenning and sanitizing- OHHH i'm sad!
i also love Chance encounter l/g , but i would never buy/swap lipgloss...so i guess it's the end.
and i hate MAc for dissing harmony blush it was one the BEST contour items for pale skins, so natural and easy to work with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...on super pale skin -nothing compares!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 2, 2007)

I only ever buy one of each backup and I only backup pigments - everything else I will find something similar to replace with. The piggies I adore and when they are gone finding something similar can be terribly hard - forest green from example, there isnt anything like it at all


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have 1 backup of Gadabout, and 1 each of Oyster Girl and Wonderstruck (by accident, they were gifts!). I also have 2 pairs of #7 lashes since I wanted to use them two of the times I got my makeup done at MAC and had to buy a second pair.


----------



## addicted2mac (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I dont have backups, because it takes me so long to finish stuff anyways. Personally I like spending my other money on new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i second that!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm...I only have backups of Going Bananas and Oh Baby (like this will ever get continued lol)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't have backups.  I haven't ever done that. If a company has something in a  limited edition and it sells really well, they will come out with it again or something similar.  They want your money.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 4, 2007)

I only have a backup of Style It Up. However, I have gone through many Brush Cleansers, Techs, Powder Fixes, and Fix Fluids, as well as several Bare Canvas Paints, two Gesso Eyeshadows and a few Myth Lipsticks. I REALLY REALLY wish I had gotten a few backups of Sunday Best eyeshadow. It really was the best. I also have 3 Black Tieds (1 pan, 1 pot, 1 in palette), 2 Carbons (1 pan, 1 in quad), 2 Expressos (1 pan, 1 in quad), 2 Beauty Marked (1 pan, 1 in palette), 2 Deep Truths (1 pan, 1 in palette), and 2 Satin Taupes (1 in palette, 1 in quad). Hahaha. I always buy colors, and they're always in a palette or quad later on!!! I also have 2 Bang On Blues and 2 Big Ts because I bought one, then later got it as gratis. =/ Still wondering what I should do with the two extra. They're both gorgeous but there's no way I'll ever get through the first in this lifetime.

I know there was a member of this board named RockingChick and she bought something like 10 or 15 backups of Rocking Chick lipstick! She really loved that one!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 4, 2007)

i don't have backups at all.


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

I am afraid of buying back-ups because of the lack of expiration date listed on most make-up items.  Even if I don't ever open the tube (of mascara) I still fear the bacteria growth while it is "sitting pretty".


----------



## aprilprincesse (Sep 4, 2007)

I can't imagine myself every buying a back up of something, only because I know once I'm finished with the lipgloss, eyeshadow, whatever (who knows how long that'll take) by then I'll probably like something else better


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 4, 2007)

sadly i have about 7 feline back ups! 3 of which my sister has stole so i need more. this is my HG item. i love it to death!


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 4, 2007)

I've never done the backup thing either.  I contemplated getting a backup of Springtime Skipper, since I just love it, but I didn't and I'm confident that I can make it last.  However, I am sadenned that it was the only item from the Barbie collection that I got.

By the way, what does 'HG' mean?


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn't use to do the back-up thing until I ran out of my all time fav e/s Olive Groove. So I have:

4 b/u of Firespot because I thought I would hate it but fell in love and I can now use it like crazy and play all I want to with it without fear

4 b/u of Sunmetal l/s
3 b/u of Honey Moon l/s
4 b/u of Moonbathe l/g
1 b/u of New Weed f/l  

But I do go through lip products fairly quick though. I know I have more but that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## righteothen (Sep 5, 2007)

I have 1 backup each of Feline and Mystery e.l., Lightening lipglass, and clear mascara (get it on sale, and then I don't have to worry when it's time to throw it out).

HG, from what I understand from the boards, is "Holy Grail," and means an item that you cannot do without.


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 5, 2007)

Okk so i went a little crazy w/ Vivacious l/s from c-shock..I've got 5,and 3 rocking chick l/s..i have enough to last me quite a few years..lol..


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 11, 2007)

From MAC?  I have 3 Casanova lipsticks.  It's my perfect reddish color - not too bright, not too dense, just right for my skin and thin lips.

Another vote for Lash Exact, I usually have a couple extra on hand, so when my mascara gets to that magic tipping point...


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 11, 2007)

The backups I have are three lightscapade MSFs, 1 Porcelain Pink MSF, 1 pollen e/s, and 1 moth brown e/s.

Those are three of my all time favorites.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_I've never done the backup thing either. I contemplated getting a backup of Springtime Skipper, since I just love it, but I didn't and I'm confident that I can make it last. However, I am sadenned that it was the only item from the Barbie collection that I got.

By the way, what does 'HG' mean?_

 
HG is the Holy Grail. It's like your number one,your "no ka oi" (as we say in Hawaii) or your ichi ban (Japanese),numero uno product.


----------



## tricky (Oct 11, 2007)

i have 1 backup of Glissade and 1 of Waternymph. I haven't even touched either of the backups but I figure I can probably sell them on ebay if I end up never using them.


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 14, 2007)

Personally I have never bought an item as a backup, however i few doubles of things where i've either got the product as gratis, or there has been an eyeshadow in a quad that i already have.. I usually give any doubles that i get away to friends or family (who really don't appreciate it enough IMO), but this is what i have doubles of at the moment :S

Carbon Eyeshadow x 1
Nylon Eyeshadow x 1
Mothbrown Eyeshadow x 1
Satin Taupe Eyeshadow x 1
Espresso Eyeshadow x 1
Honeylust Eyeshadow x 1
Pink Freeze Eyeshadow x 1
Woodwinked Eyeshadow x 1
Shroom Eyeshadow x 1
Smut Eyeshadow x 2
Mulch Eyeshadow x 1
New Vegas Mineralize x 1
Moxie Lipstick x 1 (Bought it off eBay, then got one given to me in a goody bag from work)
Sweetie Lipstick x 1 (lost it, bought another one, then found it again)


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 16, 2007)

while i think more than one backup is generally excessive, it depends on the person and the product.

if you don't have an insane mac addiction with backups and LEs you have never touched flying out the rear, and a lipstick or eyeshadow comes along that is your DREAM colour, your HG, something that flatters you like nothing before... get an extra or two. or if you know you go through lipglass in a month and you really love a unique shade, grab a couple. same with eyeliner or lip liner, as i go through the former very quickly.

chances are, by the time you go through your original product, mac will have released something that is similar enough, or maybe even rereleased it.

i sold and am trying to sell most of my msf backups, knowing i will never ever ever use them. by the time i use the main one up, i will be so over the colour or find a better product.

what i dont get is backups of perm colours


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 16, 2007)

I got moth brown and love it so much, I got 2 more. LOL


----------



## MissMarley (Oct 16, 2007)

I have one backup of Lightscapade (my HG). I would happily buy a couple of Crystal Rose backups if I ran across them at a CCO- that's definitely one I will use up and miss desperately!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 16, 2007)

The only backup i've ever got was the Barbie Loves Mac e/s in Magic Dust.. and i only got one.. Other than that, I don't feel a need! lol


----------



## pokiedot (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is my backup stash...

Indie Girl Lipstick (3)
Sharp Beige Lipstick (2)
Giddy Lipstick
Mellow Flame Lipstick
Holiday 2005 Cool Lip x6 Palette (3)
Pinked Mauve Pigment


That holiday cool lip palette is so perfect, it's like it was made just for me.  I am hoping one of this year's comes close so I can start hoarding something new.


----------

